# Police Officer Tim Brackeen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Tim Brackeen*
Shelby Police Department, North Carolina

End of Watch: Monday, September 12, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 38

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 9/10/2016

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Tim Brackeen succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained two days earlier while attempting to arrest a wanted subject near the intersection of DeKalb Street and Gidney Street.

He was searching the area when other officers who were on scene heard several gunshots. They located Officer Brackeen moments later suffering from gunshot wounds. He was taken to Cleveland Regional Medical Center and then transferred to Carolinas Medical Center, where he remained until succumbing to his wounds.

The subject who shot him remains at large.

Officer Brackeen had served with the Shelby Police Department for 13 years and was assigned to the Canine Unit. He is survived by his wife and daughter.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Jeffrey Ledford
Shelby Police Department
311 S Lafayette Street
Shelby, NC 28150

Phone: (704) 484-6845


----------

